# Classic and Puly Caff



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

With the arrival of bottomless PF, thought was time to do descale bolier /group and backflush. This is what I found the state of the showerscreen (after the descale) to be in:

View attachment 3698


Not the best pic but pretty much blocked up!

The main cause of this I believe to be an issue with the water filter I am using (hard water area) and also not regular enough backflushing.

Have now changed to bottled water and purchased puly caff to sort out the shower screen and group....now fully sorted unblocked

*How do I stand with backflushing with Pulycaff.....I am aiming now to backflush weekly but is it necessary to flush the boiler afterwards?*



*
Also can I use Pulycaff to clean the boiler* or shall I continue to use citric acid?

BTW the first shot I pulled after the Puly caff treatment was a massive improvement.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can use pull cafe to back flush but only use it once a week, a daily water only backflush is more than enough for a classic some even say not to do it at all! It would be a good idea just to remove the group plate by removing the two Allen bolts, and give this a soak in puly caf as well, continue to use citric acid as your des cake solution as puly is not designed for this.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks coffeechap for the advice:good:

If I was to use use PulyCaff to backflush once a week would the pulycaff enter the boiler i.e. would I need to completely flush the boiler to remove any trace after the backflush?

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No you won't need to flush the boiler, as I believe the back flushed fluid runs seperate to the boiler in the group head.


----------

